# Beak question



## Budgie person (9 mo ago)

Hello, i have a new budgie and his beak seems to be a bit too long, compared to my other budgies beak. Shoukd i trim it and if i should, how should i trim it?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When you get a new bird it should be seen by an Avian Veterinarian for a well-birdie check up.
Let the Avian Vet decide whether or not the bird's beak is too long and, if so, they should be the one to trim it.
I would NOT recommend you trying to trim the beak yourself. 
It is a delicate procedure and unless you've been taught by a professional you can seriously injure your bird.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, then find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience dealing with small birds.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

